# Apartments that will allow my GSD to live there?! (san francisco - close to stanford)



## bboylayz (Sep 7, 2010)

Please help! It's a decent read but I'm very detail oriented  Figured I'd share the whoooole story.

My fiancee is doing her PHD at stanford starting this September! Which is super exciting. However, we live on the opposite coast in Boston. We've also been working with a breeder in MA to find as a puppy for a while now. Looks like he/she is due in less than a month  (ryanhaus puppy). We've waited this long (about 2 years now) to get a GSD because we know they are on just about every landlord's breed restriction list, and we wanted to stay close to Northeastern University as she finished her BS and MS. If she had chosen Harvard U. instead, we would have moved into an apartment in the suburbs where it is easier to find a place that allows larger breeds.

We are willing to move about 30 minutes away from Stanford University, since she will be traveling back and forth every day. We have a budget of around 2000-2200 a month (lower would be nicer of course). (We thought Boston was expensive!) We are definitely looking for a more modern apartment, stainless steel, etc, with a decent amount of space. At least 2 bedrooms since I work in a home office. Is that even feasible? I hear Mountain View is cheaper than living in Palo Alto right next to Stanford.

I've looked on craigslist and other sites for hours and called up a bunch of places. All the same story, "Sorry, we don't allow *aggressive breeds* on the premises." Which irks me so much, but thats another story/another thread.

At least in Boston and surrounding areas, there are realtors that show you around and only charge a realtors fee upon signing a lease (usually the equivalent of 1 or half months rent). I'm even having trouble finding someone who I can call to ask if they have any modern/newly renovated looking apartments that will allow my GSD to stay with us!

Any help AT ALL would be super helpful. Thanks everyone!


----------



## bboylayz (Sep 7, 2010)

I've called another 6 places tonight and they all said no german shepherds either. And each one gave me a list of places not to call... I'm just about out of places to call as far as listings online goes... I'm getting a little disheartened. Actually very disheartened... I don't know what to do. Giving up my future GSD is NOT an option. I'm willing to do whatever it takes.

I WOULD get a mortgage but being self employed kind of makes it very very difficult to get one in this economy.  Plus we need to find a place fast as August quickly approaches 

Also, I do fully intend on getting him a CGC title, but it won't be in time for the big move.


----------



## CassandGunnar (Jan 3, 2011)

Try checking with GSD rescues in the area or the SPCA (and like orgs). A lot of times they have listings or know of places that are "breed friendly".


----------



## Jake71 (Feb 2, 2011)

Don't know how feasable this is but you'd be better off with that price range, in buying a house somewhere.

We bought a place in Pasadena CA, albiet not where your moving too, and the payment is cheaper than renting the same size place. **** even a smaller 2bedroom place is more expensive to rent unless you really want to live in the ghetto.

Rent a house if you can't buy one..


----------



## bboylayz (Sep 7, 2010)

Thanks you two!

We've been working hard to save up a downpayment but we lived in Boston (and surrounding areas) for the last 5 years because my Fiancee was doing her BS and MS at Northeastern. And Boston is crazy $$$$ as well. I hate renting... $ just disappears.

Plus I'm self employed (doing very well I might add), but she basically doesn't have an income yet. Luckily Stanford is giving her a pretty decent stipend. Anyways, being self employed doesn't help me get a mortgage in this economy. Maybe another year or two of doing well with my business and Banks will consider talking to me!


----------



## Cardinal Von Crossbones (Mar 29, 2010)

I know here in Tallahassee I've had better luck with smaller, less commercialized (privately owned!) apartment complexes and German Shepherd acceptance. The challenge is that those kind of places don't always shell out $$ for advertising and whatnot, so it's tougher since you aren't actually THERE and able to drive around and scout places. 

Maybe try yellow pages for that area and even if you can't find them online, just start calling numbers? I would say give foreclosure properties a chance, but the mortgage thing would still probably pose problems. Only other thing I can suggest is to try every different apartment search engine you can possibly find online. Some of them end up having totally different listings, especially the ones that differentiate big and little dogs as search criteria. Good luck! =)


----------



## bboylayz (Sep 7, 2010)

Thanks Cardinal Von Crossbones,

Actually I just spoke to someone after my 20th call today, and they mentioned the same thing you did. You explained it with more detail but it seems privately owned (unlisted on apartment engines) places are the way to go.

So doing more searching on brokers of privately owned places, I found a yelp review of this one woman who apparently helped someone get their dog (don't know the breed, she just said large dog) into a nice home.

I called up the woman, and she was so helpful! She told me off the bat something that nobody else would tell me today - which is that a GSD completely rules out commercial style apartments. I will only find luck in that area with town homes and house rentals and such. I liked her off the bat because she explained to me something I already knew - GSD's aren't bad dogs but for some reason just because people see GSDs on TV as intense police dogs and sometimes gang dogs, they have a bad rep. She completely understood where I was coming from.

Anyways, we spoke for 20 minutes and luckily my fiancee is heading out there tomorrow to visit Stanford anyways, so we set up a meeting for them two to meet. She is going to just interview my fiancee further and figure out exactly what we are looking for, expecting etc. It is still tough right now cause 90% of the US posts rentals 30 days in advanced - but in boston everyone signs a lease 9 months before they move. And we are trying to plan ahead for the big east coast to west coast move.

But I'll keep everyone posted. Fingers crossed! I hope this works out!

If anyone still has input on the matter, please do keep posting. I need help easing my stressed out mind


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Jake71 said:


> Don't know how feasable this is but you'd be better off with that price range, in buying a house somewhere.


Not 30 minutes from Stanford! It would take two very well paying jobs and a hefty down payment to buy in that area. 

bboylayz, usually you need a couple of years of tax returns showing a healthy profit before a mortgage company will consider lending to you. And even so, you'd probably need a second, secure job unless you're really raking it in. My hubby is a self employed general contractor, and although he was profitable from the very beginning I doubt we would have gotten a mortgage if I didn't also have a long term well paying job. We also had over 15 years of perfect credit by then and a previous mortgage on another home.


----------



## bboylayz (Sep 7, 2010)

Cassidy's Mom said:


> Not 30 minutes from Stanford! It would take two very well paying jobs and a hefty down payment to buy in that area.
> 
> bboylayz, usually you need a couple of years of tax returns showing a healthy profit before a mortgage company will consider lending to you. And even so, you'd probably need a second, secure job unless you're really raking it in. My hubby is a self employed general contractor, and although he was profitable from the very beginning I doubt we would have gotten a mortgage if I didn't also have a long term well paying job. We also had over 15 years of perfect credit by then and a previous mortgage on another home.


Yeah... its been something running through my head for the last two years as I was doing the self employed thing. I've spoken with many people and its the same story. BIG down payment and lots of proof via tax records. Luckily my work brings in a decent amount of money, but having been the main provider for the two of us while she was in NEU, while living in expensive Boston (although apparently not as expensive as SF), and paying all my own benefits, it's been tough saving up for that BIG down payment that is required if I don't have a salary job. I want to own property so bad! It's gonna be a few more years though, although I make a decent amount (I don't like doing this but just throwing the ballpark of 2010 gross income just so i can stop beating around the bush, 110k+ minus all the tax uncle sam loves to take from the self employed), I am still very young and only have about 5 years of credit history including credit cards, student loans, and car loan. On top of that, my fiancee is younger and still in school. The stipend I suppose counts as an average salary job, which may help down the line, but my best guess is that we won't be able to get a mortgage until she is done with her PHD and has a steady job, or if I manage to pay to live out in that area while saving up that massive down payment. But I digress, do you think with another year of me making the same amount as 2010 and being able to prove it via tax records entice mortgage companies to work with me so long as I have a decent (maybe 20%?) down payment?

Ugh... Breaking the ice seems like the most impossible thing for home owning. For all you home owners out there, I congratulate you! Doesn't look like I'll be on the same boat as you for many years 

Honestly, one of the main reasons I want to own a home is because of the fact that landlords (at least in my experience) do NOT care about you individually. And especially the fact that landlords discriminate against breeds of dogs. That may seem like a small reason, but to me, its a pretty big deal. I suppose if it is because of their insurance, I could understand that, but it seems like 99.9% of landlords discriminate. I can't imagine that all 99.9% of them use an insurance company that isn't 'breed friendly'. Ah, but anyways, I'm preaching to the choir on this forum  Thanks for reading my enormous rant!


----------



## Zith (May 28, 2010)

bboylayz said:


> At least in Boston and surrounding areas, there are realtors that show you around and only charge a realtors fee upon signing a lease (usually the equivalent of 1 or half months rent). I'm even having trouble finding someone who I can call to ask if they have any modern/newly renovated looking apartments that will allow my GSD to stay with us!
> 
> Any help AT ALL would be super helpful. Thanks everyone!


Check out Zillow.com and search the surrounding zip codes.

I have found renting a house is usually more dog friendly, as they are usually more open to a larger deposit to cover the pet.

Best of luck, as someone that has had to deal w/ breed restrictions on GSDs, its not fun.


----------



## Gretchen (Jan 20, 2011)

Rather than an apartment complex, try finding a rental through a condo or town home owner. Along with Craigslist, try the classifieds for the SF Chronicle or San Jose Mercury news. Los Gatos is a lovely dog-friendly town, we do training there on Sundays. Maybe the landlords there might be more open to a dog.

What about Stanford, do they have any recommendations for housing?


----------



## bboylayz (Sep 7, 2010)

Hm... I'm checking out zillow.com now. Craigslist really only had listing for the commercial apartment buildings.

Does anyone know if private properties tend to be nicer or not so much for the same price? It looks like I have no choice but would be nice to know.

Stanford had listings for some housing options, but all seemed to be apartment buildings and communities which probably all have the same pet restrictions. How far is Los Gatos? Google maps says around 30 min. Is that reliable or should we account for lots of traffic? Rhiannon will be commuting everyday pretty early in the morning. My guess is normal commuting times, between 7-9 AM. I don't want her to get stuck in an hour and a half of traffic everyday! haha But if it isn't bad (maybe 45 minutes with traffic) that could be very very reasonable!


----------



## Gretchen (Jan 20, 2011)

bboylayz said:


> Hm... I'm checking out zillow.com now. Craigslist really only had listing for the commercial apartment buildings.
> 
> Does anyone know if private properties tend to be nicer or not so much for the same price? It looks like I have no choice but would be nice to know.
> 
> Stanford had listings for some housing options, but all seemed to be apartment buildings and communities which probably all have the same pet restrictions. How far is Los Gatos? Google maps says around 30 min. Is that reliable or should we account for lots of traffic? Rhiannon will be commuting everyday pretty early in the morning. My guess is normal commuting times, between 7-9 AM. I don't want her to get stuck in an hour and a half of traffic everyday! haha But if it isn't bad (maybe 45 minutes with traffic) that could be very very reasonable!


Los Gatos would be about 30 minutes away. Once you can get on Hwy 280N to SF, the freeway is very fast going, may be crowded but most people drive way beyond the speed limit. Los Gatos most likely would not have a new or modern apt/condo that you were looking for, I think it has the feel of Palo Alto. It has a lot of older, well built homes, mature trees. Just north of there is the sprawling San Jose area, that is where you might find the newer but restrictive apartments. 

Also someone else suggested contacting the spca - there is a northern california german shepherd rescue, that serves Palo Alto, maybe someone could give you a lead.


----------



## bboylayz (Sep 7, 2010)

Gretchen said:


> Los Gatos would be about 30 minutes away. Once you can get on Hwy 280N to SF, the freeway is very fast going, may be crowded but most people drive way beyond the speed limit. Los Gatos most likely would not have a new or modern apt/condo that you were looking for, I think it has the feel of Palo Alto. It has a lot of older, well built homes, mature trees. Just north of there is the sprawling San Jose area, that is where you might find the newer but restrictive apartments.
> 
> Also someone else suggested contacting the spca - there is a northern california german shepherd rescue, that serves Palo Alto, maybe someone could give you a lead.


Gotcha, thanks for the info! Super helpful in my search. I contacted that rescue group last night actually. They just suggested craiglist, but didn't give much more info unfortunately. I did appreciate the fact that they responded however.


----------



## Gretchen (Jan 20, 2011)

I just remembered there is a woman in our training group who is a visiting scholar at Stanford. I see her on Sunday. I'll try remember to ask if she has a recommendation, she is allowed to take her dog to work. I'll try to post something on Monday for you.


----------



## bboylayz (Sep 7, 2010)

Gretchen said:


> I just remembered there is a woman in our training group who is a visiting scholar at Stanford. I see her on Sunday. I'll try remember to ask if she has a recommendation, she is allowed to take her dog to work. I'll try to post something on Monday for you.


Awesome thanks!


----------



## Gretchen (Jan 20, 2011)

Sorry, no info today. Our class was cancelled due to rain and could make contact with the woman who works at Stanford.


----------



## bboylayz (Sep 7, 2010)

Gretchen said:


> Sorry, no info today. Our class was cancelled due to rain and could make contact with the woman who works at Stanford.


Thanks for trying though!


----------

